# intel graphic card



## diolu (Jul 1, 2012)

I have just installed freebsd[*] FreeBSD 9 with the binary packages. I have an Intel graphic card (Intel 945GM). The problem is that it is limited to 2048x2048 which prevent*s* my dual screen setup to work. On linux, the limitation is 4048x4048. 

I have read that Freebsd FreeBSD has/will have Xorg 7.5.2 (I have 7.5.1) and this might solve my problem: http://miwi.bsdcrew.de/2012/04/please-welcome-xorg-7-5-2/. I would like to know how can I install it? Is it possible to install it without recompiling the whole system? (It is an older laptop, I don't mi*nd* recompiling a few packages but not the whole system).


----------



## izotov (Jul 11, 2012)

diolu said:
			
		

> Is it possible to install it without recompiling the whole system? (It is an older laptop, I don't mind recompiling a few packages but not the whole system).



According to the handbook Xorg 7.5.2 is in the ports. You can install it from ports (so no need to recompile the whole system). Please find the instructions in the linked page.


----------

